#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Κατατακτήριες εξετάσεις Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών

## nickpap

Καλησπερα σε ολους..
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τον βαθμο δυσκολιας των μαθηματων για ν μπεις και το αριθμο των εισακτεων...

ευχαριστω ....

----------


## Xάρης

Ο βαθμός δυσκολίας δεν είναι υποκειμενικός;
Αυτό που σε μένα φαίνεται δύσκολο σε σένα μπορεί να φαίνεται παιχνιδάκι ή και το αντίστροφο.

Επειδή ο αριθμός εισακτέων μπορεί να μεταβάλλεται από χρονιά σε χρονιά, γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα τηλέφωνο τη γραμματεία του τμήματος;

----------


## nickpap

Λέγοντας βαθμό δυσκολίας εννοώ το γεγονός ότι είναι καθαρά στο χέρι σου εάν διαβάσεις ή είναι σαν τα στοιχεία μηχανών στους μηχανολόγους που είναι κουκουρουκου τα θέματα του και είναι καθαρά θέμα έμπνευσης της στιγμής?
και κάτι άλλο...οι ναυπηγοί είναι ανώτεροι απο τους μηχανολόγους?

----------


## Xάρης

Ανώτεροι σε τι;

----------


## nickpap

κανένας από κατατακτήριες να μου πει την άποψη του?? όσον αφορά τα μαθήματα εξέτασης...

----------

